
OpenDuty (by Ustream) – An Open-Source PagerDuty Alternative - nikolay
https://github.com/ustream/openduty
======
nikolay
Demo: [http://openduty.herokuapp.com/](http://openduty.herokuapp.com/)

Username: root

Password: toor

